# Our beautiful Kim ❤️



## Jaci Cronin (May 1, 2020)

It's with a very heavy heart we are posting we lost our beautiful Kim today.
We will miss her for the rest of our lives run free from pain my girl, I hope Layla (was Ice) & little Jess are there to meet you.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Kim. She was beautiful xx


----------



## Jaci Cronin (May 1, 2020)

Thank you, she was very special. Our Fourpaws girls will both be missed xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the loss of your beautiful Kim, may the memories you hold in you heart help you at this very sad time.


----------

